# Forcing Bulbs



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2014)

Any of you forcing bulbs for Spring?
What kinds?

I haven't done this in years, since back when ex had an old "beer fridge" in the basement. I used to put a few pots of tulips inro it.

I had forgotten all about the "Paperwhites" I used to force on pebbles w/ water at the bottom at Christmas time and how GREAT they smelled- until today, talking with a friend about gardens. So now I'm determined to resume that tradition.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely flowers there RadishRose!


----------

